# Stepping into the light!



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Peter!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome! Pretty much the same boat here. Love keeping bees... Don't know much about it... My wife understands... Out of space before I ever get started.:digging:


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## Peter Montague (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Gary! WTNBeek, I was told yesterday that "I don't understand why you can't just keep 1 or 2!!!!!!" I'll be up to 12 in a few months  She is worried we won't have time to do anything this summer.


----------

